# Strange Fish



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Caught a couple strange looking little fish off the pier on Tybee tonight. It's not the first time I've caught them, but now it's driving me nuts. They have two white long whiskers and have a little black tapered tail, total length is about 6 inches. Looks like a cross between a cobia and a cod or hake. Very strange, any ideas?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.thejump.net/id/id.htm 
Here is a strange Fish link emanuel dont know if it is there ot not.

T<---->---<>Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Already tried that link and no luck. I have found a freshwater fish that resembles it called a "burbot".
http://www.bcadventure.com/adventure/angling/game_fish/burbot.phtml 
http://www.gen.umn.edu/faculty_staff/hatch/fishes/burbot.html 

However, this is a freshwater fish, not something that would be swimming about in the briny deep. I am puzzled, perhaps I should find a camera to take a picture, but I have the feeling that I wouldn't catch another if I had the camera with me.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Hmmm well if its freshwater probably came out of the river but my guess is maybe a baby of something.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

baby atlantic cod  

Atlantic Cod

Tight Lines!


Tim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Atlantic cod? This far south? The picture looks like what I caught, but not completely. Any pictures of a baby cod?


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

here's the closest picture I could find, but not exactly sure what the size of these fish are. 










as for catching them that far south. I wouldn't see why not. I've caught a lot of small ones out of the Indian River Inlet in late spring. temperature range is 0 - 20°C 

but i think for a true identification you should email fishbase Fish Base and they should be able to give you a definate answer  


Hope this helped


Tight Lines!


Tim


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

What youy caught was most likely a ling aka red hake. They are related to cod, but are not the same thing. They taste great and make good tuna bait.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

http://omp.gso.uri.edu/doee/biota/fish/redhake.htm


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, I am going with red hake on this one. So you think they venture this far south in the 50-60 degree water? Every time I have caught them the water has been <60. This includes Va Beach (May 6, 2001) and Tybee Island, GA (March 19, 2003).


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Ling prefer cool water, but I have caught them in the Delaware bay in mid Summer, and they are often caught on the tuna grounds in extremely warm water. They are common as far south as MD and I am sure a few are found down your way too.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

I think i got a good picture of the same fish you are reffering to  as soon as i find a website to put it on i'll post it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup that's it.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

I sent the pictrues in they are trying to identify the fish and will get back to me  should know in a few days


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

<in best Montgomery Burns voice> "Eeeeexcellent"


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Spotted Hake?
http://octopus.gma.org/fogm/Urophycis_regius.htm 

Nevermind the crude drawing, read the description.


----------



## Sherri (Apr 19, 2003)

I work at OCP on Oak Island,NC and we've been catching those ugly little "slicks" for a couple of weeks now. Two of my fishermen made a special trip to the NC Aquarium at Fort Fisher to seek the identity of the critter. The biologist at the aquarium identified it as a SOUTHERN HAKE, a member of the Cod family and showed them pictures to confirm it. Mystery solved !!!


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info Sherri!!  Think i'll be old and grey by the time i get a response from fishbase. 

They gettin any blues down that way yet?


Tight Lines

Tim


----------



## Bait Caster (Apr 6, 2003)

I caught quite a few of them little critters over the weekend. They are quite the ugly little slimy bait stealing waste of time arent they. dang things kept stealing my shrimps.


----------



## theone (May 24, 2011)

Help I caught this guy as I was swimming in Miami South Beach shore, what is it, what does he eat? I have him in my tank and i dont want him to die on me.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a lion fish? If so very poisonous.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> Looks like a lion fish? If so very poisonous.


I don't think it's a lion fish...maybe I'm wrong


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

At first glance, it looked like a juvenile lionfish. But now, I am lookng closer, and can't tell what is fish, and what is tank clutter.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

I caught this thing last year and i still dont know what it is


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I believe they are called Sand Pike or Inshore Lizardfish (Synodus foetens)


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

as far as the 1st fish: I've always heard them called Lings.......the 2nd is definitely a Lizardfish....the 3rd looks like some type of Scorpion Fish.....not sure though


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

CIRCLEHOOK76 said:


> as far as the 1st fish: I've always heard them called Lings


A "ling" is a cobia, and that ain't no cobia...


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

The Cobia isn't the only fish known as a "Ling", i.e. the "Molva Molva"......and I can see why someone would call it a "Ling" even though their range comes no where near the Carolina's.....aside its a Southern Hake


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

CIRCLEHOOK76 said:


> The Cobia isn't the only fish known as a "Ling",


In this part of the world it is.


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

yep


----------

